# Fresh West sunset last night



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Well my new 5D Mark III turned up on Wednesday but the sky was a bit rubbish, so headed down the coast last night to test it out.

Really lovely to use, so much nicer than the Mk2 (to be sold soon :wave

Anyways, some pics - can't pick between the first two, kinda edging towards the 2nd

#1


Freshwater West Retreat by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#2


Freshwater West Retreat II by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#3


Freshwater West Rays by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

All shot with 5D Mark III & 17-40 f4 lens, LEE CPL, LEE 0.6 Hard grad to the horizon, LEE 0.6 Soft grad over the sea

Cheers

drew


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Very nice you lucky bar steward - how you finding the new 5D?

Lovely foreground and nicely captured motion in the water too. How long was the exposure? 

I was eyeing up a 7D in PCWorld before when getting my new Macbook Pro.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

really nice.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

#3 is my fave because of the colours in the sky.

Nice camera


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's beautiful :argie:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

All three are very nice ,i like motion capture around the pebbles in the first two but the sky in the third does it for me.

rick


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice pics again  Using bulb mode?

Fresh water east beach?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning pics Drew!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone  



EddieB said:


> Very nice you lucky bar steward - how you finding the new 5D?
> 
> Lovely foreground and nicely captured motion in the water too. How long was the exposure?
> 
> I was eyeing up a 7D in PCWorld before when getting my new Macbook Pro.


Thanks fella, it's awesome - literally best tool for the job going, get one 


Trist said:


> Very nice pics again  Using bulb mode?
> 
> Fresh water east beach?


Manual on tripod with shutter release cable, 2secs shutter iirc

Fresh west fella, there were a few surfers out


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

very nice mate. just bought myself a Cokin holder and a grad filter but ive still yet to try it out! Without sounding too daft how do you judge what to use or do you just guess and see what comes out and try again??


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice shots, as always :thumb: No good me getting a 5D MKIII, wouldn't know where to start to get the best out of it :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Philuk said:


> very nice mate. just bought myself a Cokin holder and a grad filter but ive still yet to try it out! Without sounding too daft how do you judge what to use or do you just guess and see what comes out and try again??


thanks, with grads you 'should' expose the foreground correctly then drop the correct strength filter in and hey presto. After time though you get used to what's needed and just stick them in, take a few test shots and alter to suit :thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> Very nice shots, as always :thumb: No good me getting a 5D MKIII, wouldn't know where to start to get the best out of it :lol:


Thanks Mick, it's easy - there's always green box mode :thumb:

drew


----------

